# CF Army Surplus



## Shrek1985 (6 Jun 2012)

The americans have a program whereby every base has a system whereby they auction off or sell military surplus equipment (boots, LBE, uniforms, trucks, ect) en masse.

This is an open program accessable to the public, do we have anything similar in Canada and how do you contact them?

Thank you.


----------



## McG (6 Jun 2012)

http://crownassets.pwgsc.gc.ca/mn-eng.cfm


----------



## Shrek1985 (7 Jun 2012)

Wow, that is exactly what i was looking for! Thank you!


----------



## Retired AF Guy (8 Jun 2012)

Shrek1985 said:
			
		

> The americans have a program whereby every base has a system whereby they auction off or sell military surplus equipment (boots, LBE, uniforms, trucks, ect) en masse.
> 
> This is an open program accessable to the public, do we have anything similar in Canada and how do you contact them?
> 
> Thank you.



Just to let you know Crown Assets sells goods from _*ALL *_government agencies, not just the military.  Also, a lot of the goods were confiscated by the police/government agencies (e.g. the RCMP/CRA)


----------

